# MT1 vs MT2



## cbb007 (Feb 25, 2009)

Can you experts out there tell me and the other newbies the advantages and disadvantages of MT1 and MT2?

Is one better than the other?

I have a Craftsman mini-lathe which is MT1.


BTW, I saw a few days ago about a contest for newbies, but now I can't find where it is, can anybody help?


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 25, 2009)

Basically there are more lathes out there with MT2 than MT1.
Therefore you will find more of the accessories easier for the MT2.
MT2 also usually is on a lathe with larger size and larger motor so one would assume (I know...) that you could do larger projects on the lathe with the MT2.

I have a lathe with the MT1.  It is small.  A 5 inch bowl would be overworking the lathe motor.  The MT1 would be OK, but the rest of the lathe would be overwhelmed.
For pens it is OK, but just don't plan to do much bigger.  

Now that is my lathe, but yours may be different.  Since you already have the lathe try it.


----------



## areaman (Feb 25, 2009)

I also have a craftsman lathe with a mt1, I havent had any problems holding anything, I also have a jet 1014 that has the mt2. I can do bigger projects on the craftsman than the jet, only because of the turning space and bigger motor. I really dont care for the craftsman, i got it when I first started turning and if I knew then what I know now, wouldnt have bought it. but as far as the mt's I find no advantage on either.


----------



## bradh (Feb 25, 2009)

Another factor is the accessories, more chucks and centres are available with a MT2 than a MT1.
  I have a MT1 lathe and in my area it is hard to find a decent Jacobs chuck with a MT1, plenty of choice for a MT2 version.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 25, 2009)

My Powermatic and Jet both have 2's, so I'm ignorant to the size difference. But is the outside threading all that different in size, or is it just the inside taper? I mean, how much smaller can it be, and how could a chuck screwed onto the outside be that much weaker on something a quarter inch (?) smaller? Without knowing any more than I do, I would buy into areaman's  answer. Plus, he's a virtual neighbor!

Now, the accessories are and will always will be an issue. But whether or not you could automatically put something 50 lbs heavier on a 2 vs. a 1 makes me skeptical. Make magic with whatcha got!

Dale


----------



## areaman (Feb 25, 2009)

The outside threads are the same on my Craftsman mt1 as the jet mt2. I can use my chucks on either lathe. the only difference in mine is the mt1-2.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 26, 2009)

To join the thread;   This link is a specification listing of common and not-so-common tapers used in tooling.  It includes Morse, Jacobs, and other tapers.

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Reference/Tapers.php


----------



## jskeen (Feb 26, 2009)

I have lathes with both tapers.  Usually, lathes with a mt1 taper come with a spindle threaded with 3/4 x 16 threads, and mt2 usually start at 1 x 12 or larger, but this is not a absolute rule.  Morse taper is actually independant of spindle threads, up to a point.  As far as accessories, if you do a little hunting on feebay, you can usually find just about anything you need in either taper for about the same price, so unless you are limited to what you can find locally, it's about the same money either way.  

The only Major drawback I have found to MT1 tools is that if you are using a mt1 dead center for turning between centers, the cap tube of the full sized pens is actually larger than the dead center, so that you can't put the blank directly on the drive center to finish, you have to use the bushing.  Annoying, but not the end of the world.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm another one that has MT1 (with 3/4" x 16) and MT2 (with 1" x 8) holes.

There is no discernable difference between them on any of the stuff I make.

The only pain (for me) is having twice as many centers, mandrels, chuck adapters, etc/. etc.... Oh, and I have to drill slightly larger holes in the wood holders I make for my accessories - that's it 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## amosfella (Feb 26, 2009)

The MT2 should have more holding power inside the headstock with all factors being equal.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 26, 2009)

amosfella said:


> The MT2 should have more holding power inside the headstock with all factors being equal.



Huh?

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## amosfella (Feb 26, 2009)

The MT2 has a larger surface area to grip inside the headstock with.


----------



## cbb007 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you to all who replied. Your comments are very helpful.

Clay


----------

